# eigene Website



## Dark1 (5. März 2006)

Hallo,
ich möchte jetz für meine Band endlich eine Website machen und hochladen, aber wie?
Ich habe noch nie was damit gemacht!
Könnte mir mal jemand helfen?
Sollte ich eher Lycos Baukasten prinzip benutzen oder doch Dreamwaever und dann hochladen?

MfG
Dark1


----------



## Maik (5. März 2006)

Wenn du bislang noch nicht mit HTML gearbeitet hast, solltest du dich vielleicht erstmal mit der Auszeichnungssprache vertraut machen. SELFHTML 8.1.1 (HTML-Dateien selbst erstellen) ist eine gute Einstiegsseite und Referenz.


----------



## AndreG (5. März 2006)

Hi,

Oder dir nen Anbieter mit Baukasten suchen, was meist nicht so hübsch ist, aber ausreicht um Infos zu verteilen.

Greetz Andre


----------



## Dark1 (6. März 2006)

Naja mit dem Baukastenprinzip weis ich auch nicht!
Ich denke das von Lycos ist gut, Oder?

http://webhosting.lycos.de/consumer/advanced/


----------



## C4D_Joe (6. März 2006)

Hallo Dark1! (Dich kenn ich doch von Marcus Gräfes Video-Forum, oder nicht?)
Ich würde dir eher dazu raten, dir grundlegende HTML-Kenntnisse anzueignen. HTML ist schnell erlernt (in den Grundzügen), und du kannst deine Seite wirklich individuell erstellen und anpassen.
Das schon erwähnte SelfHTML ist wirklich gut und einsteigerfreundlich!

Gruß, Joe


----------



## Dark1 (6. März 2006)

Hallo,
man man kennt mich noch aus nem anderen Forum, cool! 
Ich werd mir das selfHTML mal anschauen, aber wenn ich das kann dann stellt sich die Frage wo ich ein billiges Websiteprogramm bekomme und genug Webspace, ebenfals günstig


----------



## Radhad (6. März 2006)

Das billigste Websiteprogramm, dass du finden kannst, liegt unter Start -> Programme -> Zubehör -> Editor (bei einem Windows PC). Für mehr komfort kann ich dir z.B. diesen hier empfehlen: Notepad++ 3.5 - kostet auch nichts. So spart man sich ein teures Programm mit vielen Funktionen, die man eigentlich eh nicht braucht.

Webspace gibt es umsonst (z.B. bei http://www.tripod.de, sehr langsam, mit Werbung) oder bei diversen Anbietern wie z.B. http://www.server4you.de (keine Werbung, schnell, ab 2,90 €/Monat).

Und als wichtigsten Tipp meinerseits: Weniger ist mehr! (Gerade bei der Farbgebung!)



Gruß Radhad


----------



## AndreG (6. März 2006)

Hoi,

Space bekommste überall umsonst, zwar mit Werbung aber dafür wirds denk ich reichen. Und Phase 5 ist glaub ich noch kostenlos wenn ich mich nich irre.

Mfg Andre


----------



## fanste (6. März 2006)

Hi,

zuerst einmal würde ich dir raten, wie die anderen auch schon, dir ein paar Kenntnisse in HTML und evt auch CSS anzueignen.
Webspace gibt es hier und da kostenlos. http://www.funpic.de ist so einer. Allerdings mit Werbung. Ich bin bei http://www.gratishoster.org. Der ist aber aus noch unbekannten Gründen nichtmehr erreichbar. Der wäre ohne Werbung und ebenfalls kostenlos.
Editoren gibt es auch massig. auch WYSIWYG Editoren für HTML. Googlen oder im HTML Editoren Forum vorbeischauen und dort suchen.

Gruß fanste


----------



## Maik (6. März 2006)

Radhad hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das billigste Websiteprogramm, dass du finden kannst, liegt unter Start -> Programme -> Zubehör -> Editor (bei einem Windows PC).


Dieser Software-Tipp ist aber nur was für HTML-Profis, die die Syntax im Schlaf können


----------

